# von Eclipse zur Homepage



## jere (8. Feb 2010)

Hi,
ich fange grade an mit Java.
Nun habe ich jedoch mit Eclipse einen Code geschrieben, und weiß nicht, wie ich ihn nun auf meine Homepage bringen soll!  
    ???:L
kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## nrg (8. Feb 2010)

Meinst du ein Applet? Weil eine normale Application hat mit Homepages eher weniger zu tun.

Oder du hast dich total verirrt http://www.java-forum.org/fuer-verirrte-fragen-javascript/15912-falschen-forum.html

edit: was ich mit *total* verirrt meine:
eine IDE für Java ist z.b. Eclipse. Für JavaScript wäre eine IDE z.b. DreamWeaver (kenn mich da mit nicht so gut aus). Somit wärst du nicht nur im falschen Forum, sondern hättest auch die falsche IDE


----------



## jere (8. Feb 2010)

ich habe leider keine Ahnung, was ich meine!

mir geht es nur darum, einen Quelltext, der mit Eclipse funktioniert, auch auf der Homepage auszustellen.


----------



## nrg (8. Feb 2010)

Lass uns doch mal an deinem "Quelltext, der mit Eclipse funktioniert," teilhaben


----------



## jere (8. Feb 2010)

häää?
;(
???:L


----------



## jere (8. Feb 2010)

Hier ist der Text:
(verlass dich aber noch nicht auf die Korrektheit der Rechnung!!!)
package auto;
import java.awt.*;
import javax.swing.*;

@SuppressWarnings({ "unused", "serial" })
public class oder extends JApplet
{
  private static float Ergebnis;

public void init() 
  {
    float Ergebnis = 0;
    String Text = "Ergebnis ist ";
    try 
    {
      String a = 
        JOptionPane.showInputDialog ("Frage 1 von 15: Ich verdiene monatlich (euro):");
      String b = 
        JOptionPane.showInputDialog ("Frage 2 von 15: ich fahre Kilometer im Monat:");
      String c = 
        JOptionPane.showInputDialog ("Frage 3 von 15: So viele Stunden brauche ich monatlich, wenn ich mit dem Auto fahre");
      String d = 
        JOptionPane.showInputDialog ("Frage 4 von 15: So viele Stunden arbeite ich monatlich:");
      String f = 
        JOptionPane.showInputDialog ("Frage 5 von 15: So viele Stunden brauche ich monatlich, wenn ich mit dem Fahrrad fahre:");      
      String g = 
        JOptionPane.showInputDialog ("Frage 6 von 15: So viel kostet(e) mein Auto:");
      String h = 
        JOptionPane.showInputDialog ("Frage 7 von 15: So viel kostet(e) mein Fahrrad:");
      String i = 
        JOptionPane.showInputDialog ("Frage 8 von 15: So viel verbraucht mein Auto auf 100 Kilometer:");
      String j = 
        JOptionPane.showInputDialog ("Frage 9 von 15: So viel kostet ca. mein Sprit (cent):");
      String k = 
        JOptionPane.showInputDialog ("Frage 10 von 15: So viel kostet die Autoversicherung im Monat:");      
      String l = 
        JOptionPane.showInputDialog ("Frage 11 von 15: So viel kosten meine Fahrrad reperaturen im Jahr:");
      String m = 
        JOptionPane.showInputDialog ("Frage 12 von 15: So viel kosten meine Auto reperaturen im Jahr:");
      String n = 
        JOptionPane.showInputDialog ("Frage 13 von 15: So viele Jahre hält mein Fahrrad vorraussichtlich noch");
      String o = 
        JOptionPane.showInputDialog ("Frage 14 von 15: So viele Jahre hält mein Auto vorraussichtlich noch:");
      String p = 
        JOptionPane.showInputDialog ("Frage 15 von 15: Bitte ehrlich: wie viel Cent geben sie monatlich für Strafzettel aus?");                      
      float Zahl1 = Float.parseFloat(a);
      float Zahl2 = Float.parseFloat(b);
      float Zahl3 = Float.parseFloat(c);
      float Zahl4 = Float.parseFloat(d);
      float Zahl5 = Float.parseFloat(f);
      float Zahl6 = Float.parseFloat(g);
      float Zahl7 = Float.parseFloat(h);
      float Zahl8 = Float.parseFloat(i);
      float Zahl9 = Float.parseFloat(j);
      float Zahl10 = Float.parseFloat(k);
      float Zahl11 = Float.parseFloat(l);
      float Zahl12 = Float.parseFloat(m);
      float Zahl13 = Float.parseFloat(n);
      float Zahl14 = Float.parseFloat(o);
      float Zahl15 = Float.parseFloat(p);
       float Zahl17 = Zahl1 / Zahl4;
       float Zahl23 = Zahl9 / 100;
       float Zahl27 = Zahl15 * 100;       
        float Zahl16a = Zahl6 / Zahl17 / Zahl13 / 12;
        float Zahl18f = Zahl7 / Zahl17 / Zahl14 / 12;
        float Zahl19a = Zahl2 / 100 * Zahl8 * Zahl23 / Zahl17;  
        float Zahl20a = Zahl10 / Zahl17;
        float Zahl21f = Zahl11 / 12 / Zahl17;
        float Zahl22a = Zahl12 / 12 / Zahl17;
        float Zahl24f = Zahl5 - Zahl3;
         float Zahl25 = Zahl16a + Zahl19a + Zahl20a + Zahl22a + Zahl27; 
         float Zahl26 = Zahl18f + Zahl21f + Zahl24f;
          Ergebnis = Zahl25 - Zahl26;
    }
    catch (Exception x) 
    {
      Text = "Bitte nur die Zahlen eingeben! ";
    }
    if (Text.equals("Ergebnis ist ")) Text = Text + Ergebnis;
    JOptionPane.showMessageDialog (null, "Das Fahrrad ist im Monat um folgende Stunden schneller:   " + Ergebnis + "   falls dies eine minuszahl ist, ist bei ihnen das Auto schneller.");
  }
}


----------



## ARadauer (8. Feb 2010)

was heißt auszustellen?

strg+c strg+v?

zeig deinen code?

ists nun ein applet oder nicht?
Java-Applet ? Wikipedia


----------



## jere (8. Feb 2010)

So bearbeiten, dass auch andere (ohne Eclipse) es benutzen können.


----------



## ARadauer (8. Feb 2010)

die class Datei aus dem bin Verzeichnis hochladen und als applet einbinden:
SELFHTML: HTML/XHTML / Multimedia / Java-Applets einbinden (herkömmlich)


----------



## JanHH (9. Feb 2010)

"ich habe leider keine Ahnung, was ich meine!"

Das ist nicht gut..


----------



## jere (9. Feb 2010)

Ich bin leider *total* Anfänger!!!


----------



## nrg (9. Feb 2010)

war jeder mal. Allerdings wäre dann die Überlegung sich einem Einsteiger Buch zu widmen bevor man mit 0 Basiswissen ins kalte Wasser springt, wie es du gerade machst


----------



## jere (9. Feb 2010)

Genau das habe ich ja getan!!!
Doch in diesem Buch habe ich nur Java mit Eclipse gelehrnt!


----------



## MiDniGG (9. Feb 2010)

Trotzdem ist immernoch die Frage ob die Anwendung als Applet laufen soll (was wie der Code aussieht wohl so sein soll) oder ob Du nur das fertige Teil zum Download bereitstellen willst.

Um es als Applet laufen zu lassen musst Du es, soweit ich das gerade noch weiß ^^, einfach das Applet auf Deinen Webspace laden und in der HTML-Seite angeben dass Du ein Applet aufrufen willst.

Wie genau das geht sollte Dir google verraten können. Begriffe in etwa: "Applet in HTML anzeigen" oder ähnliches.

Willst Du nur den Quälcode bereitstellen kannst Du den ja ganz einfach kopieren und in eine HTML-Seite einfügen... 

Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen.


----------



## nrg (9. Feb 2010)

Es gibt kein "Java mit Eclipse", kein "Java mit NeatBeans" und auch kein "Java mit TextPad". Es gibt Java und verschiedene IDEs. Die IDE vereinfacht dir ein wenig die Arbeit aber Java verstehen musst du deshalb trotzdem und das ist ganz unabhängig von deiner IDE. Deinen Fragen nach zu urteilen hast du dich dem Buch wohl schlicht und einfach nicht intensiv genug gewidmet 

edit: @MiDniGG: die Frage hat ARa doch schon beantwortet


----------



## jere (9. Feb 2010)

Entschuldige die vielen Fragen, aber wenn ich es einfach nur als Download zur Verfügung stellen möchte, was muss ich dann machen?

(Ich bin erst 13 Jahre alt)


----------



## Obit (9. Feb 2010)

ich glaube, dass was Du möchtest klappt nicht mit Java sonder mit html
Du musst auf der Website ein Link auf die Java-Datei erstellen
dann sollte man diese auch herunterladen können

mal eine Frage am Rande um das ganze zu verstehen:
Du willst die Datei als Download bereitstellen. Warum? Um sie Freunden zugänglich zu machen? Dann könntest Du sie denen ja auch einfach via eMail schicken......

Hast Du denn überhaupt einen Webspace oder einen Server wo Du die html-Seite hochladen könntest?


----------



## OliverKroll (9. Feb 2010)

Um dein Applet in einem Webbrowser zu starten, brauchst du eine HTML-Datei, in die du dein Applet einbindest. Die einfachste HTML-Datei dafür ist:

<html>
<head>
<title>
Titel deiner Seite
</title>
</head>
<body>
<applet code="auto/oder.class" widht="200" height="200">Java geht nicht</applet>
</body>
</html>

Den Text von <html> bis </html> gibst du in einem Editor ein und speicherst den Text in einer Datei mit dem Namen zum Beispiel "Deine_Seite.html". Das bin-Package aus Eclipse kopierst du noch dazu - fertig ist deine eigene Webseite.
Die HTML-Seite und das bin-Package habe ich unten angefügt als ZIP-Datei.
Falls du kein Programm hast, um ZIP-Dateien zu erstellen, hol dir 7Zip von 7-Zip (32-Bit) - Download - CHIP Online

Auf http://www.java-forum.org/java-faq-beitraege/8431-ubersicht-faq.html findest du noch vier Beiträge, die von den Moderatoren zu Applets erstellt wurden.


----------



## JanHH (10. Feb 2010)

Ich glaub, Du solltest Dich dem Problem mal von der anderen Seite nähern, und erstmal beschreiben, was Du eigentlich machen willst. Also nicht "java auf der Homepage", sondern was konkret der Benutzer da sehen und machen können soll. So wie Du es beschrieben hast handelt es sich um eine kleine interaktive Anwendung, wo man ein paar Daten eingibt, ein paar Berechnungen stattfinden und das Ergebnis ausgegeben wird. Wenn das, innerhalb der HTML-Seite, so funktionieren soll, handelt es sich um eine kleine Webanwendung, und die kann man auch in Java programmieren, aber das ist dann Java, das auf einem Webserver läuft, und das ganze ist dann schon relativ kompliziert (da wäre es dann überlegenswert, stattdessen eher PHP zu benutzen).

Man kann natürlich auch ein "normales" java-Programm mit einer Swing-GUI als Applet in die HTML-Seite einbetten, aber es klingt nicht gerade so, als wäre das das, was Du tun willst. Wenn doch, dann ist das nicht besonders schwer, aber es funktioniert dann nur bei Leuten, auf deren Rechnern auch java installiert ist.

Also, definiere doch erstmal klar, was das Ziel der Übung sein soll..


----------



## MiDniGG (10. Feb 2010)

nrg hat gesagt.:


> edit: @MiDniGG: die Frage hat ARa doch schon beantwortet



Ups. Hab ich wohl übersehen, sorry... 
Aber es ist wirklich nicht leicht eine Antwort zu finden... 

Kurz @ Thread-Ersteller: Du willst also nur das Teil zum Download zur Verfügung stellen.
Schau Dir hier in der FAQ an wie man aus Java-Code eine .jar-Datei erstellt.
Diese lädst Du dann einfach auf deinen webspace und setzt einen link. In etwa

```
<a href="./programs/mein_erstes_programm.jar>Download</a>
```
Und schon können es die Leute laden...
Über Sinn und Unsinn lässt sich streiten. 

P. S.: Ich werde keine Fragen dazu beantworten, wie man eine JAR-Datei erstellt. Da gibt es ca. 1.000.000 Tutorials dazu


----------



## ARadauer (10. Feb 2010)

> Ich bin leider total Anfänger!!!


und? Ich geh auch nicht ein ein Forum übers Marathon laufen und frag, wie ich mir die Schuhe zubinde....


----------



## jere (10. Feb 2010)

Obit hat gesagt.:


> Hast Du denn überhaupt einen Webspace oder einen Server wo Du die html-Seite hochladen könntest?


Ja, ich habe eine Webspace: jthun.de - Ein Schülerprojekt über den Klimaschutz


----------



## Tomate_Salat (11. Feb 2010)

Nun ja, Applets sind meiner Meinung nach so eine Sache^^. Ich mag die Sandbox dort nicht und dass man die Teile selbst signieren kann find ich zwar eigentl. gut, aber dennoch frag ich mich da nach dem Sinn der Sandbox :-/. Naja egal. Und ein Applet mit [c]JOptionPane[/c] halte ich auch nicht soo wirklich für das wahre. Das würde denke ich eher als störend empfunden werden. 

Befasse dich erstmal ein bisschen mehr mit Java und GUI-Programmierung und vllt erst einmal mit Desktop-Anwendungen. Da hast du keine Sandbox die dir auf die Finger haut wenn du mal was ausführen willst was verboten ist . 

MFG

Tomate_Salat


----------



## ARadauer (11. Feb 2010)

omg http://www.jthun.de/willkommen.gif das ist sogar für einen 13 jährigen schlecht...


----------



## Tomate_Salat (11. Feb 2010)

wir sollten besser nicht über die Seite diskutieren. Ich finde da ist diese .gif (wahrscheinl. aus word geklaut^^) imho noch das harmloseste. Aber da wir ja zur hilfe da sind, ein paar ratschläge von mir:
- nimm kein pechschwarz als Hintergrund, schau dich mal im Web um, die meisten Internetauftritte sind hell/freundlich
- Soviele Farben wie du alleine auf deiner Startseite hast kann ich garnicht zählen. Weniger ist oft mehr ;-)
- Den Counter...es reicht wenn du den EINMAL auf der Seite iwo anzeigst. 
- zum Thema Frames: weniger ist hier auch mehr. Du brauchst hier eigentl. garkeine Frames. Lerne PHP oder mache statische seiten
- Diese WordArts die du als Bilder benutzt waren schon in Word nie modern. Zudem wirkt dadurch jede seite nicht zeitgemäß. Und verwende um himmelswillen keine verpixelten Grafiken!
- Überdenke deine Sitemap, man weis nicht wo man draufklicken soll, man findet sich nicht zurecht
- Wechsel in deinem Menü nicht die 3x die Farbe....

*Edit*: Bleibe bei einem Layout, wenn man bei dir auf "Gästebuch" drückt (was ich btw. wohl auch iwie nie wieder finden werde, bei deiner Sitemap^^) wird man ja von der Farbe erschlagen. Suche dir 2-3 Farben aus und gestalte in denen deine Homepage...und bleib dabei konsequent

MFG

Tomate_Salat


----------

